# Swedish: I did come to the meeting.



## gvergara

Hej:

Jag skulle veta hur man kan betona en affirmative sentence (_bejakande sats_ eller _bekräftande sats_) på svenska.

_A: Karl, Jag skulle vilja veta varför du inte kom till mötet.
B: Vad säger du? *I DID come*!_

På spanska: _...yo *SÍ *vine_
På tyska: _...ich bin *DOCH *gekommen._
På frabska:_... j'y suis* BIEN* venu._
På katalanska: _*Sí que* hi vaig venir. _

Tack så mycket,
Gonzalo


----------



## AutumnOwl

I wouldn't use "kom till mötet", rather "var på mötet" and the answer would be: 
_B: Vad säger du? Jag var där._


----------



## KeepinOn

But gevergara is asking how to add emphasis in Swedish in a similar way as in the examples from the other languages that were provided. In Swedish could "ju" be added to the sentence to provide an emphasis similar to the examples from Spanish, German, French, and Catalán that gevergara provided?

As in:
B: Vad säger du? Jag VAR ju på mötet!


----------



## hanne

Don't you use "visst" for this sort of thing in Swedish? "Jag var visst på mötet"?


----------



## AutumnOwl

Yes, both "ju" and "visst" could be added for emphasis, whether or not using them would probably depend on the speaker, younger people are more prone to use them. I myself would most likely just put the stress on "var".


----------



## Lugubert

Jag är avundsjuk på språk som danska och nederländska, där man i skrift kan betona med en accent. Det är inte normalt i svenska, men jag skriver ändå _Jag vár faktiskt där_.


----------



## hanne

@Lugubert: Det fungerer kun med e og o på dansk, ikke med a, så det havde ikke hjulpet dig her .


----------



## gvergara

AutumnOwl said:


> I wouldn't use "kom till mötet", rather "var på mötet" and the answer would be:
> _B: Vad säger du? Jag var där._


Och varför får man inte använda verbet _koma _i den här meningen?


----------



## Renaissance man

I have no problems with using _komma _here. 
"Varför kom du inte till mötet imorse?" - Nothing strange here.


----------



## Tjahzi

Lugubert said:


> Jag är avundsjuk på språk som danska och  nederländska, där man i skrift kan betona med en accent. Det är inte  normalt i svenska, men jag skriver ändå _Jag vár faktiskt där_.


Är det inte mycket bättre att kunna reglera det med en partikel?

Jag var ju på mötet!


gvergara said:


> Och varför får man inte använda verbet _komm*a _i den här meningen?



I'd say that just a matter of whether one focuses on the _coming_ to the meaning or the _being_ at the meeting. Personally, I use _vara_ in almost all of these cases (_Varför var du inte på festen? Varför var du inte i skolan igår?_), but both are technically possible.


----------



## AutumnOwl

I agree with Tjahzi, to use _vara_ focuses on being at the meeting, not about arriving to the meeting. You can say "Jag kom till mötet, men gick efter en kvart"  or "Han kom till mötet men personen han skulle träffa var inte där", when there is no meeting or you don't stay the entire time.

_Komma_ can be used before a meeting, party etc. "Kommer du på mötet/festen i kväll?", "Han kommer till mötet klockan tre", an other way to ask is "Ska du gå på mötet?". You can also use _komma _at the meeting/party, for example "Så du kom ändå" if a person had said that s/he wouldn't come but still came to the meeting/party.


----------

